# Starting a business



## fady (Mar 5, 2013)

After reading many expats comments who have migrated with skilled migrant visa but cant find a suitable job... I really felt so depressed and i thought that having my own business might be the solution? I want to ask how much money needed to start a new business..for example opening a supermarket or a small store?thx for help


----------



## jonah1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Import Export Home Business has lots of opportunities to grow but requires lots of knowledge and legal formalities. This blog covers almost everything which is required to start up. Visit here: bit.ly/118hri9


----------

